# My Collection(so Far)



## Orrcar (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, ever since I got into sling shooting a few months ago, I have amassed a pretty nice little collection(at least I think it is lol). Just thought I would take a few minutes to give a little review.

Pocket predator- Bill Hays has fantastic customer service and the two slingshots of his that I have are great shooters(hathcock target sniper and seal). These were my first two purchases when I entered the addicting world of slingshots(other than a couple crappy Walmart ones) and I could not be happier with them. The HTS is still, to this day, one of my top 3 shooters. The seal is pretty awesome too, but my wife has taken over it. And it shoots pretty good for her too, considering that she is even newer to the sport than I am and she doesn't put in nearly as much practice. I'm also hoping to buy another one of Bill's slingshots too. (www.pocketpredator.com)

Gamekeeper John's catapults-my pocket rocket 4 and pickle fork hunter are both great shooters. John's work is top of the line. The pickle fork hunter is a blast to shoot. These two slingshots feel great in the hand. I think these are probably my slingshots I shoot best when shooting intuitively. (gkcatapults.bb3host.com)

Performance catapults-Jim's SPS catapult was my most recent purchase. It was paid for by my wife as a birthday present. First of all, Jim's customer service is fantastic. My experiences with him from purchasing tube sets and my SPS were probably some of the best I've had when dealing with vendors of any kind. Any questions I might have had we're answered well before I was expecting an answer and none of my questions went unanswered. He even went so far as to recommend which tube sets may be the best to get and to give me some instructions for shooting the tube sets, because I am fairly inexperienced at shooting tubes. Jim's slingshots are purely works of art. It is not hard to see the work he puts into his slingshots. They may be a little more pricey than some, but in my opinion they are worth every penny. (www.facebook.com/shadowplinker)

Roger Henrie's Recurve Hunter- This slingshot is a great shooter and feels great in the hand. As soon as I got it out of my mailbox I was killing cans with it. It fits in my hand like a glove. And the top slot system is extremely convenient to use for switching bands and tube sets fast.

The blue one in the middle is one made by my dad for my birthday. Pretty sweet little slingshot being the first one he's ever made. But anyways, I would highly recommend doing business with any of these gentlemen. Their customer service is all top of the line and their slingshots can't be beat. I would gladly be a returning customer to all of them, and probably will be. And I would like to thank all of them for all of their contributions to our sport!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

What a nice collection and a good write up too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice collection there.


----------



## Orrcar (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope to add to it once I get settled into my new job. Only problem I have now is I have so many nice slingshots, I can never decide which one to shoot so I shoot them all. Not a bad problem to have though







hope to be as good a shot as a lot of people on these forums one day


----------



## reppans (May 13, 2012)

Nice!

Noob here, my first SS is that same Seal Sniper.... it's quickly addicting me to the sport. I see a similar collection building for me and your choices seem to be very much where I thinking too.


----------



## Orrcar (Apr 17, 2012)

reppans said:


> Nice!
> 
> Noob here, my first SS is that same Seal Sniper.... it's quickly addicting me to the sport. I see a similar collection building for me and your choices seem to be very much where I thinking too.


Can't go wrong with any of the vendors here! I modded my seal sniper a little bit for my wife so she could get a better hold on it. Afraid she will be out-shooting me soon though lol


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

What size sniper is that?


----------

